# ryder app.. (how to use)



## Michael gilbert (Dec 22, 2016)

how do drivers use the app called ryder? i know it pin points surges. what does it mean when you search a wait point? for example all search a wait point and it will show a restraunt with a time frame like 03:27. what does this mean?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

It pin points surges?


----------

